# Skiff Color Help



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

If you want to go unique how about two tone purple and white with cheetah seadek?










I don't have a serious answer for you though, you are the one that has to use it each day.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Turquoise rub rail , look skinny sitting still. Good luck


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Also check out Young boats for some inspiration. They do a lot of green like you mention. I took this as inspiration for the color of my boat. Always loved this jeep color


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Fan of black. But you shouldn’t do black. Someone did a nice gray one on here.


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

windblows said:


> Also check out Young boats for some inspiration. They do a lot of green like you mention. I took this as inspiration for the color of my boat. Always loved this jeep color
> 
> View attachment 165435


Ah yea this is a good one! Thanks. Looking to some of the newer car company colors is a good call


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

BrownDog said:


> If you want to go unique how about two tone purple and white with cheetah seadek?
> 
> View attachment 165434
> 
> ...



Lol I think you're onto something here. But yea I'm mostly looking for pictures of other cool skiffs that aren't light blue or white. You'd think these brands would have a book of every build they've done that you can flip through but no such luck so just need inspo


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Captsammymcche said:


> Lol I think you're onto something here. But yea I'm mostly looking for pictures of other cool skiffs that aren't light blue or white. You'd think these brands would have a book of every build they've done that you can flip through but no such luck so just need inspo


that would be nice, I will vote for an off white or whisper grey deck to cut glare and eye strain.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Color selection is very much a personal preference. But my $.02 for what it's worth: the darker the hull, the harder to keep clean and the easier to scratch (or show scratches and marks). That said, a black hull when it's all clean and waxed is just beautiful. If I were to build a new one, I think I would consider gun metal gray/battleship gray with a whisper gray deck. Different manufacturers call the colors by different names, but you get the idea. I've seen some beautiful skiffs in that color combination.


----------



## 29516 (Aug 8, 2019)

Heres my skiff - maybe it will be done soon. Been waiting for like 2 months for a damn engine. But green on tan, going to have tan cushions etc.. Staying with normal piping, no powder coat. *********** pole, White zuke 90, white motorguide. Tan on Evergaldes Green (custom swatch from Behr)


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Check out Paintitblack's Advent. Saw it in person and it was sharp! Also made me reconsider color scheme for when I have one built. Not sure I'd go that dark but it was a looker for sure!


----------



## HunterOnFly (Apr 15, 2020)

Floyd recently pulled this two tone out. Not sure if BT has a line to follow all the way to the back, but this is one of the most unique schemes I've seen recently. Could be cool if you applied your desired colors.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

BrownDog said:


> that would be nice, I will vote for an off white or whisper grey deck to cut glare and eye strain.


Man, that one hit home. Several years ago while on vacation, I stopped and looked at a Triumph 19 CC that was pure white. It was a sunny day and that thing was blinding. Beautiful boat, but when I got up into it, I was squinting and my eyes were watering - with photo grey glasses on. Wouldn't want to spend any time at all in something like that.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I had one that was a "melon" color which was a guide green cut w/ white to lighten it up and was real fishy.

I feel lighter hull colors are less conspicuous in shallow water.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

DBStoots said:


> Color selection is very much a personal preference. But my $.02 for what it's worth: the darker the hull, the harder to keep clean and the easier to scratch (or show scratches and marks). That said, a black hull when it's all clean and waxed is just beautiful. If I were to build a new one, I think I would consider gun metal gray/battleship gray with a whisper gray deck. Different manufacturers call the colors by different names, but you get the idea. I've seen some beautiful skiffs in that color combination.



My BT Mosquito is Haze Gray hull (former Navy man) and Chevy White deck, which is a very light gray. Had a running joke with Liz at BT calling it Ford White, since I'm also a Ford truck man. I love the combo (black powder coat package) with black Mercury with haze gray side console. But with a big, messy dog as my normal first mate, the deck does show dirt easily and I'll soon be swapping out the Merc for Yamaha gray. It's also less conspicuous from a distance so I can stay as stealthy as possible.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

HunterOnFly said:


> View attachment 165440
> Floyd recently pulled this two tone out. Not sure if BT has a line to follow all the way to the back, but this is one of the most unique schemes I've seen recently. Could be cool if you applied your desired colors.


Fly boatworks does this too.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I probably still have the color codes if you’re interested.


----------



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

I have damn near the same taste in colors, if I were to go and have a boat built today, I would do a darker, olive green for the hull and tan deck and black metal accents. So far, this has to be my favorite example in this colorway I have found to date, it's gorgeous.

__
http://instagr.am/p/BoNNXxRlBX1/


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

JohnnyJazz said:


> Heres my skiff - maybe it will be done soon. Been waiting for like 2 months for a damn engine. But green on tan, going to have tan cushions etc.. Staying with normal piping, no powder coat. ***** pole, White zuke 90, white motorguide. Tan on Evergaldes Green (custom swatch from Behr)
> View attachment 165439
> 
> 
> View attachment 165439


Very sweet color combo! Good luck on your wait for the motor.


----------



## Dragonfly16 (Sep 18, 2019)

Toyota's Lunar Rock could make a sweet hull color.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I would avoid colors that are a fad. Classic colors stand the test of time and help with resale. Lighter colors show fewer blemishes and sun fading. Ultimately it’s a personal preference. 




Captsammymcche said:


> Hey y'all! About to order a Beavertail and you can pretty much tell them whatever colors you'd like for the hull and deck and I'm having a bit of decision paralysis. I think the classic light blues and greens are great, if not a little overdone. I kinda like the idea of something slightly more unique like a darker green. Gonna powder coat the aluminum piece black and like the idea of a tan sea dek under the gunnel and on the poling platform. Cushions probablyyy tan too. Basically I want something that's kinda unique but not flashy, looks good with tan and black accents.
> 
> Sabine puts out some great looking boats so have been looking to them for some inspiration.
> 
> ...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Sounds like you pretty munch know what you want. So go with it, it will be perfectly beautiful


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

I did Dead Sea grass hull & desert tan deck/liner on my sm144. Camo sea deck and textured/black powder coating on the metal work. Saw a bunch of salt marshes w/ same color scheme for my inspiration.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

something different ,......all the fabrication work (metal) - go with "Charcoal" color in a "Matte Finish?"


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Kirc said:


> something different ,......all the fabrication work (metal) - go with "Charcoal" color in a "Matte Finish?"


I like the matte finishes for a skiff and a truck!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I am a fan of light blue. But also, the light gray is nice. Both help hide a bit of dirt and grime compared to white.

I don't recommend going overboard - get something that will have good resale value. As others have said, darker shows more scratches and will fade more.

I recently just got a Hell's Bay with matterhorn white on the cap and and ice blue hull. If I had my wish, I would do the blue all the way around. But I like the matterhorn white - it's just enough off white to reduce glare.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I like fighting lady yellow but its all about your personal preference. And grey as well


----------



## flfishpace (Aug 12, 2020)

My vote goes to Toyota Lunar Rock


----------



## Vadmz71 (Sep 19, 2020)

Maybe ethereal blue hull with blue tone white topside?

Or Aqua mist hull with very light gray topside?


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

Surffshr said:


> View attachment 165442
> 
> I probably still have the color codes if you’re interested.



Hey! Sorry about the delay! I am getting closer to finalizing my color choices and those color codes would actually be super super helpful to validate if I’m close. Would you mind sharing? 🙏


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Here’s an awesome combo to poach.








"New" to me 2003 HB Ramiln


The purchase from Chris was as flawless as the trailer. Thanks, boss! Dry launches just like my old galvanized Ramilin, and it looks nice too.




www.microskiff.com


----------

